# Should I.....



## Cam1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Did you guys enjoy the Danganronpa tournament? Well here is your vote. Should I do another one of these close to the release of Danganronpa Another Episode with its characters included, and possibly the Danganronpa Zero characters?


----------



## Imitation (Sep 10, 2014)

Nah it's too soon


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Nah it's too soon


When is this game being released in the Americas? I didnt think there was an American/European release date :/


----------



## Imitation (Sep 10, 2014)

Idk about the release  date haha 
I meant it's too soon to do another poll!
Let Nanami bask in the glory of being TBT favourite


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 10, 2014)

Sure - eventually, I mean.
I don't want to miss being Souda's only supporter this time ;___;


----------



## Imitation (Sep 10, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Sure - eventually, I mean.
> I don't want to miss being Souda's only supporter this time ;___;



I was supporting Souda aswell 
(Hanamura and Twogami need to make it further aswell )


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I was supporting Souda aswell
> (Hanamura and Twogami need to make it further aswell )


OH I agree about letting Nanami stay the favorite, I just meant a couple days before the DR AE comes out in the Americas and Europe. Not right away lol

AND NO YOU DIDNT YOU VOTED FOR WHOEVER KNOCKED HIM OUT. SOUDA DIDNT HAVE A SINGLE VOTE LIAR


----------



## Imitation (Sep 10, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> OH I agree about letting Nanami stay the favorite, I just meant a couple days before the DR AE comes out in the Americas and Europe. Not right away lol
> 
> AND NO YOU DIDNT YOU VOTED FOR WHOEVER KNOCKED HIM OUT. SOUDA DIDNT HAVE A SINGLE VOTE LIAR



Wait wuh...?
Ima go back and check!
The onyl way id vote him out is if he were against Leon or Koizumi..


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 10, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I was supporting Souda aswell
> (Hanamura and Twogami need to make it further aswell )



Yaaaaaaaaaaay~ You're awesome~
to be honest i think souda's going to become my #1 favourite soon enough i
argh


----------



## Imitation (Sep 10, 2014)

omg ima liar ._.

I forgot he was against Peko... (4th favorite..)
heheheh my bad
If it were a different matchup it would've been different!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can compensate by saying Souda is my 2nd favorite male character


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 10, 2014)

Th... that means I'm the only one that will support him no matter who he's up against?! OTL


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Th... that means I'm the only one that will support him no matter who he's up against?! OTL


Souda has definitely moved up on my list, but still not in the top 15. He is closer to 20, opposed to the old 35


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 10, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Souda has definitely moved up on my list, but still not in the top 15. He is closer to 20, opposed to the old 35



he's somewhere between 1 and 3 for me sigh


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 10, 2014)

*scuttles off to take drsorter test again to see how SOuda and a couple others rank on my list* I take that thing constantly and my favorites are always changing lol


----------



## Imitation (Sep 10, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Th... that means I'm the only one that will support him no matter who he's up against?! OTL



The only male he is beaten by is Leon imo 
and 2 females (Koizumi+Peko)
and one personality (Genocider)


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 10, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> The only male he is beaten by is Leon imo
> and 2 females (Koizumi+Peko)
> and one personality (Genocider)



;A;
I'D NEVER VOTE AGAINST HIM EVEN IF IT'S AGAINST IBUKI
he deserves a chance sobsob...
'sok though I'm not mad at you!!


----------



## Imitation (Sep 10, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> ;A;
> I'D NEVER VOTE AGAINST HIM EVEN IF IT'S AGAINST IBUKI
> he deserves a chance sobsob...
> 'sok though I'm not mad at you!!



I know he does!
He is too misunderstood ;_;
But Leon has cool piercings and Souda does not ;_;


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 10, 2014)

B-but... Souda is so cute!


----------



## Imitation (Sep 10, 2014)

..?


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 10, 2014)

but Ibuki is musically inclined and bubbly!





- - - Post Merge - - -

AND SHE HAS COOL PIERCINGS LIKE LEON AND IS CUTE LIKE SOUDA BAM I WIN


----------



## Imitation (Sep 10, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> but Ibuki is musically inclined and bubbly!



But Nanami outperforms her


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> But Nanami outperforms her


YOU DID NOT JUST GO THERE GIRL


----------



## Imitation (Sep 10, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> YOU DID NOT JUST GO THERE GIRL


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 10, 2014)

******* ****** ******** ********* (ununderstandable dialect similar to teruterus country hick voice)

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> but Ibuki is musically inclined and bubbly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget about the post merge on this


----------



## Imitation (Sep 10, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> ******* ****** ******** ********* (ununderstandable dialect similar to teruterus country hick voice)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 10, 2014)

*Facepalm*


----------

